# What products do you feel are overrated?



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello Everyone! I was thinking about how certain products seem to get a lot of hype and develop a cult like following but sometimes these same products don't work for you or you don't like them.

  The two products for me that come to mine are :

  1. The original NAKED palette. I can honestly say that after purchasing it I don't use it. I can count on one hand how many times I used it. I purchased it while still discovering which eye shadow finishes looked best on me and I'm a matte girl through and through.

  2. Mac Fix + spray. I actually like it but its over priced for what it does. I saved my bottle and poured in organic rose water for $7.00 works just as good. 

  If anyone would like to share their experience with products that didn't live up to your expectations that would be great!


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 25, 2015)

Agree with you. Mac Fix Plus is nothing but some water with a little oil up in there lol I also dislike any type of eyelash extend, eyelash extend mascara, all that mess makes you bald your eyelashes


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 25, 2015)

Some Dior quints ( poorly pigmented ) Chanel cream blushes ( soon discontinued so far I know )  Guerlain quads Benefit lip balms ( Posie, Cha Cha etc.. ) Nars matte mono es ( beautiful but chalky like Outre-mer )  Lancôme new belle mine powder ( dupe of les Beiges ) Bourjois es By Terry products


----------



## mango13 (Apr 25, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Some Dior quints ( poorly pigmented ) Chanel cream blushes ( soon discontinued so far I know )  Guerlain quads Benefit lip balms ( Posie, Cha Cha etc.. ) Nars matte mono es ( beautiful but chalky like Outre-mer )  Lancôme new belle mine powder ( dupe of les Beiges ) Bourjois es By Terry products


 I so agree with you about the Dior quints. I also have a Dior glittery mono which is just fallout and very little staying power, Urban Decay can actually do those shades perfectly for less. Also, the Dior Radiance Booster Pen did nothing for me.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 26, 2015)

GoddessLyric said:


> Agree with you. Mac Fix Plus is nothing but some water with a little oil up in there lol I also dislike any type of eyelash extend, eyelash extend mascara, all that mess makes you bald your eyelashes


  I recently purchased Evian (two smaller bottles in a pack) for around $14 and I think it's just as good as the fix +   Lmbo!!    To the bald lashes!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 26, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Some Dior quints ( poorly pigmented ) Chanel cream blushes ( soon discontinued so far I know )  Guerlain quads Benefit lip balms ( Posie, Cha Cha etc.. ) Nars matte mono es ( beautiful but chalky like Outre-mer )  Lancôme new belle mine powder ( dupe of les Beiges ) Bourjois es By Terry products


  Lack of pigmentation is terrible for such high end brands


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 29, 2015)

1. Colourpop lip products. The lip liner is fantastic but packaging sucks. The middle constantly falls out! The lippie sticks feel thick and I never want to wear them.
  2. Tartlette palette. Great color selection but hard to blend.
  3. Wet n Wild. For the priceits fine, but some of the palettes are so soft they look muddy and shatter. The blushes don't last until lunch time on me.
  4. Chanel lipstick. Basic packaging and not long lasting. I just recently bought my first rouge coco and its beautiful but wears less long than a MAC Cremesheen.
  5. Too Faced Melted lipsticks (original shades). I love liquid lipsticks but I wish the finish wasn't so flat on these after they dry down.
  6. Lorac Unzipped 1. Beautiful to look at, but the palette alone never quite worked well on me. Maybe on fairer skintones, or when used with other brands' eyeshadows.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2015)

Fix+ is just  fancy water, but I do like to use it on my brushes to blend out products I'm applying to my face, but it's not a setting spray or anything and it smells odd. 

  I don't see the fascination with the Neutrogena Makeup Removing Wipes. They are oily feeling. My skin doesn't feel refreshed or clean at all, but quite the opposite.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2015)

- Estée Lauder blushes  - Clarins lippies  - Rouge Bunny Rouge ( migrates a lot out of my lips )  - MAC LE es quads ( not all but some of them )


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2015)

Skincare :   - Lancôme Nutrix  - Dior Hydralife ( Chanel Hydra Beauty is much better IMO ) - Avène makeup removers - Bioderma micellar water  - Guerlain skincare  - Filorga - Sampar


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 8, 2015)

MAC Springsheen.  Everyone raves about it and I bought it and I just feel meh.


----------

